# What a decoy dog really does (video)



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's a short clip from my buddy, Jeff. He's putting out a decoying dvd soon and has a new one of never seen footage in the works. Hope you enjoy and get a better understanding of what decoy dogs do.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nicely done. Just goes to show that a coyote would love nothing more than to put down a dog. Makes me wonder about the naive anti-types. There is a lady out by our place in TX who walks her little mutt off-leash every day and her favorite coyote follows her on every walk. She think's its so special and cute.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Other than the few times Spot (at least I think that was her) had to defend herself from a extra fast incomer, thats what I would figure a dog called a decoy dog is supposed to do. Bring 'em in and keep 'em distracted. Figured thats why they were called decoy dogs rather than kill dogs. Lol Thanks for posting it SHampton, good watching, looks to be as much fun for the decoys as the shooters.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Truth is, we don't even shoot half of em.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Will they case the dog the next time iffin you don't shoot 'em?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

SHampton said:


> Truth is, we don't even shoot half of em.


I'd hope not, since you dog guys cheat and all....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. Yeah, the ones that work the dog always seem to come back.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Truth is, we don't even shoot half of em.

Im viewing from iPad & cant see video, but why not?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd panic if I saw one of my dogs getting in a tussle with a coyote. Don't think I could stand it. I'd need some backup.

Thanks for taking the time to load it for us


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video. I'm always amazed by working dogs of any sort, as I can hardly get my do to sit. I guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Spear, Jeff and I both really enjoy watching the dogs work and the first priority is usally to try to get video and if that means one getting away that's just how it is. Glen, of all the coyotes Spot has worked she has been cut one time and it was not a bad cut. My little yellow dog has had a few minor scratches but that's it. I think a lot of guys want to make it out like the dogs get torn up and have to fight but the majority of the time the is no contact at all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good video and a good way to show what a decoy dog is all about, thanks for posting Scott.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Scott hopefully some minds will be opened.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice video SHampton - amazing to watch them work. If those coyotes act that way with a dog that knows what its doing, imagine how people's pets stand no chance at all!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think this is just plain old cool.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

SHampton said:


> I think a lot of guys want to make it out like the dogs get torn up and have to fight but the majority of the time the is no contact at all.


It could be possible that the guys who are representing your sport are making it out that way with their online videos and photos. I love the idea of decoy dogs but I will admit that I was jaded by a couple of guys who do in fact let their dogs get torn to shreds because they are often times ENGAGING the coyote instead of just teasing it. So that's all I have really ever known until guys like you came along and helped set the record straight.

I'm more interested in a decoy dog now than ever before. I just don't think I could put them in front of enough coyotes to keep them busy.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

great video


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> It could be possible that the guys who are representing your sport are making it out that way with their online videos and photos. I love the idea of decoy dogs but I will admit that I was jaded by a couple of guys who do in fact let their dogs get torn to shreds because they are often times ENGAGING the coyote instead of just teasing it. So that's all I have really ever known until guys like you came along and helped set the record straight.
> 
> I'm more interested in a decoy dog now than ever before. I just don't think I could put them in front of enough coyotes to keep them busy.


 I agree that alot of the negativity is spawned by people who do use dogs. Most, but not all, of which I have come to realize are not actually decoy dogs but sight hounds that run them to the point of exhaustion when the handler sends in another dog whose "job" it is to kill the coyote. I might add that a good deal of that realization is due to your pics, vids and phone calls Scott.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Some guys have decoy dogs, some guys have recovery type dogs. Of all the videos I've seen of good decoy dogs very few of them tear into the coyote even after it's shot. A lot of guys get a rush out of the recovery stuff and they lose touch with the decoying aspect. I don't think recovery is important, it's not recovery that you need, what you need is to be a better shot.

Thanks for the compliments. Jeff can call, video and shoot as good as anybody. His solo work looks like the work of a 3 man crew.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Recovery is for trucks stuck on their side in a gorge.........and surgical patients.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Recovery is for trucks stuck on their side in a gorge.........and surgical patients.


Haha.... hey now... that recovery cost $10k and the repairs another $10k. I was rather proud of the old dodge... mainly because of how many stupid insurance dollars were pumped into it. They should have totaled it when they had the chance. Had I not been insured, I would have put a flag on top of it and called it part of the landscape. Public land + Chris' truck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here. I would have a dog already if I knew I could put it to work enough...


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Got to see the video..very cool..i have a real appreciation for working dogs of all sorts...are you calling first then sending dogs out when you see a coyote?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, are your dogs trained to entice the coyotes and then run away? Or, just what are they expected to do?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Spear, the dogs in this video and my dogs are usually pretty close to me and go to the coyotes when they come to the call. Some guys have dogs that range out and come back, sometimes they have a coyote following them when they come back, they call that tolling. Glen, the coyotes don't like the other canines in their territory. May-Sept when the pups are in the ground they are very protective and get really aggressive. Oct-Feb they are not so agressive and sometimes they will respond to the dog, sometimes not. They start to get a little more aggressive around Feb when they pair up to start breeding. Some guys use a collar that beeps or tones to bring the dog back. I have never needed to tone my dogs back. One of my dogs wears a collar so I can get her attention if I see a coyote and she doesn't. I just tone her and she knows what's going on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was in the same thinking as Chris was as I had only seen videos of dogs ripping the coyotes to shreds and not actual decoying. You and Jeff are the reason I've changed my thinking and I truly enjoy watching these dogs work. They are amazing and I really would like to go on a hunt with one someday. Thanks for educating us on how it's done right !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to thank you also for posting the videos of the way decoying is suppose to be done. I had never seen it with the dogs so close to you before but had seen it on tv once where they were out roaming and when they enccountered a coyote they would head back to the shooter, both ways seem like it would be fun, but I especially like the dogs working close with you. I have had alot of quail dogs and with them I preferred the close workers instead of the long ranging ones also.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

It's amazing the amount of damage 1 guy can do. I'm glad you guys have a better understanding and see that it's not a cruel and violent way of hunting.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose I missed something. The first and pretty much the only Decoy Dog video's I have seen are from Scott....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

A guy posted a video about 2 years ago that showed some of his dog training methods. Each to his own on how to train a dog. His video was graphic and none of the other people I know that have or train decoy dogs do that. Again, if that's how a guy wants to train one then by all means have at it. There are certain things you do not post on a public forum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Scott. A real eye opener. I'd love to be a gunner sometime in that open terrain.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Many have seen these videos before, but here are a couple of examples of how close the coyotes get.



Yes, I missed with a shotgun!!!!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m576/vhampton70/CP1.mp4]







[/URL]

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m576/vhampton70/CP2.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

When I click on the pic I just get another pic, no video.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m576/vhampton70/Leroy2.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

http://s1132.beta.photobucket.com/user/vhampton70/media/Leroy2.mp4.html


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't know what happened.

http://s1132.beta.photobucket.com/user/vhampton70/media/CP1.mp4.html

http://s1132.beta.photobucket.com/user/vhampton70/media/CP2.mp4.html


----------

